# Clarks Summit, PA - Nita YF



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Nita is a 6 month old shep mix. The whole litter was surrendered to the shelter because the owner had too many dogs and apparently didn't understand that pets should be spayed or neutered to prevent such situations.. All 3 girls and a boy have fantastic dispositons and are sweet and affectionate. They get along great with other dogs and are very playful. They have never walked on leashes, so they'll need some work. Meet during our adoption hours noon-4:30. The shelter is open 7 days a week. Adopted dogs are spayed/neutered, microchipped, vaccinated for Distemper, Corona virus and Bordetella and licensed in Lackawanna County. 

Humane Society of Lackawanna County 
Clarks Summit, PA 
570-586-3700


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Poor little guy! He looks so sweet and alert, and he's very pretty too!







He's so young and sounds so nice. I hope someone can rescue him. There sure are a lot of gorgeous shepherds coming out of Clarks Summit right now.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Nita is a she :^)


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm pretty sure all of these babies have a hold on them. They are to die for gorgeous and sweet as can be. One female in particular melted my heart...and I swear would have been in my house if I was in the market to adopt. They just walked in our local St. Patty's parade...and drummed up a ton of interest. I spent alot of time with them a few weeks back...complete with pics and videos. They are gsd/rottie mix. Although more GSD than anything. Absolutely gorgeous. There may be a female left...but I doubt it.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok thanks for the update.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ShepherdManiaNita is a she :^)


Oops!







*She* is beautiful!! So glad to hear that almost all of them are out of danger! Who is the female remaining?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

not sure if anyone is left without a hold...but I will find out


----------

